# ICD-10 games



## mstallings (Feb 11, 2014)

Does anyone have information or even a game they can send me instructions for concerning ICD-10? My employer is doing a coding round table 1x a month for rest of the month for 2 hours. I thought it would be something different to include FUN with learning. Please email me any ideas to 
Rebecca.Stallings@coxhealth.com

Thanks!


----------

